# Bolbitis



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Does anyone have bolbitis plants? I just ordered 4. It sounds like they just need to be left to their own devices and they'll begin to propagate like anubias.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are softwater.


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

Mine have done fine in water with a pH of 8. Maybe grow slower, but they aren't terribly fast to begin with, being ferns. They also seem to be quite unconcerned with lighting (as long as it's not super low). I really like them, they are full and good for mid-ground. And they just do their own thing, which is always a plus. 

These are related to java fern in some way (so I heard somewhere, don't ask me where), and propagate as such.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If I remeber right they are african.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I googled it just now, I want some! Where do you get them and do they do well tied to wood/rock?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bobs tropical plants sells them.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Refer to this thread... http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=121426


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I googled it just now, I want some! Where do you get them and do they do well tied to wood/rock?


Yes they will do well tied to wood or rock, I got two from Bob's Tropical Plants and two more on eBay  They can be hard to find sometimes because they aren't generally regularly stocked. But they're around!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

petco also sells them in tubes


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> petco also sells them in tubes


Good to know! I haven't seen any at my Petco, but I bet there's someone who plucks out all the bolbitis in new shipments 

I've been looking at more info and it seems bolbitis is a fan of water movement, so it likes to be placed near a filter where it can wave around a bit.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It wont be labeled bolbitis, keep your eyes peeled for the tiny scientific names under the weird names they've given their tubed plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why do they use weird names anyways?


----------

